# Burton Motto



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

ive been lookin at boots and i saw these. i just want to know if theyre good boots and whats good about them
if theyre not then what could you recomend for me 
i ride mostly park so yea


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the burton moto's have been the most uncomfortable boot i think ive ever worn... 
take a look at 32 lashed or k2 rykers or k2 darkos 

theres many more.


----------

